

The Emerging Revolution in Game Theory - ca98am79
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/428920/the-emerging-revolution-in-game-theory/?ref=rss

======
yo-mf
This has already been posted <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4394973>

